# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  شجرة المورينجا

## الرايقة

*الشجرة المعجــزة 


MORINGA OLEIFERA






Moringaceae

العائلـــة 
Moringa oleifera

الأسم العلمي

Drum sticks

الأسم الإنجليزي
شجــرة البــان - شجرة اليســر – شجرة الحياة - أسماء لشجرة المورينجا من صنف (Moringa Peregrina)
الإسم العربي
أ شجار سريعة النمو يصل إرتفاعها الى أكثر من عشرة ، تتكاثر بالبذرة .
طبيعة النباتالجذور ، الثمار، الأوراق، الأزهار ، الساق.
الجزء المستعملالربيع ، الصيف وفق عوامل البيئة الزراعية العامة.
الأزهـارالصيف، الخريف، تبعاً للمناخ المحلي 
النضــجينمو في البيئات الحارة و نصف الجافة و الجافة في المناطق المعتدلة و الدافئة في اغلب أنواع الأراضي.
البيئــة قارتى أسيا وأفريقيا

*

----------


## الرايقة

*موطن العائلة



شجرة  المورينجا تنمو فى الاراضى القاحلة والحارة حيث تتحمل الجفاف وتمتاز بسرعة  النمو ، وهي تعتبر من أسرع الأشجار فى النمو حيث يصل إرتفاعها الى أكثر من  مترين فى أقل من شهرين وأكثر من ثلاثة أمتار فى أقل من عشرة أشهر من زراعة  البذور وقد يصلارتفاعها الى مابين 9 و12 مترا خلال ثلاث سنوات .
تحتوى  عائلة المورينجا على 14 صنف من أصناف المورينجا المختلفة ، و لها عدة  أسماء حول العالم ، فيما يطلق عليها في فى بعض المواقع الغربية اسم شجرة  الحياه أو الشجرة المعجزة لانها تحمل جوانب انسانية عديدة للفقراء لما يمكن  أن تمثله من مصدر غذائي كامل لهم ولاسيما أنها تنمو بريا وتنتشر فى بلاد  عديدة من قارتى أسيا وأفريقيا.
أن أوراق شجرة البان تحتوى على 30 م جراما من الكالسيوم وهومايوازى  محتوى أربعة أمثال من الحليب ومن البوتاسيوم مايوازى ثلاثة أضعاف محتواه  فى الموز. وقال ان هذه الاوراق تحتوى على فيتامين (ج) مايوازى محتواه فى  سبعة مرات من عصير البرتقال وفيتامين (أ) مايوازى أربعة أضعاف محتواه فى  الجزر ومن الحديد مايوازى ثلاثة أضعاف محتواه فى السبانخ ومن البروتين ما يعادل مرتين فى الحليب أو ما يعادل بيضة.
يطلق على شجرة المورينجا من صنف (Moringa Peregrina) شجرة البان وقد تغنـى بهــا الشـــعــراء ونالت إهتـــمام العديــد من الباحثـين .
البان  شجـرة لها فوائد عديدة قيمتها الغذائية مازال العلماء يعملون على  اكتشافها، وشجرة البان يطلق عليها بالعربية اسم اليسر أو الحبة الغالية أو  شجرة الفقراء. 
- ويقال أن زيت هذه الشجرة يفوق فى قيمته الغذائية زيت الزيتون .
ان  هذه الشجرة تسـاعد على عــلاج أنيمـيا الـدم وأمـراض القـلب والمخ  والاعصاب والسرطان والسكر الى جانب مفعوله فى الوقاية من الاصابة بفقدان  البصر الناتج من نقص فيتامين (أ) فيما أجمع عدد من الاطباء على القيمة  الفعالة للشجرة فى علاج أمراض التهاب المثانة والبروستاتا والسيلان والزهرى  والحمى الصفراء و الروماتيزم.
*

----------


## الرايقة

*تتميز بالآتى
(1)
تنقية المياه :معالجة مياه الشرب ومياه الصرف
(2)
إستخدامات طبية :ورد عنها في الطب الشعبي الهندي أنها تعالج 300 مرض, لإحتوائها على الحمض الدهني الغير مشبع مثل حبة البركة
(3)
:غذاء 
للإنسان :يستخلص من " جميع " أجزاء الشجرة مواد غذائية عالية القيمة وتطبخ أورقها كالسبانخ ونسبة الحديد بها أكثر
للحيوان :يصنع منها علف جيد للحيونات
أسماك:تم إستخراج غذاء للأسماك في نيكاراجوا من الشجرة
النحل:نظراً لنضارة الزهرة " طول العام " أصبحت مرعى مفضل للنحل
(4)
إستخدامات زراعية:- جذور الشجرة المتشعبة مثل " الشمسية "  تزيد نسبة الرطوبة في التربة حتى في أوقات الجفاف.- تستخدم كحاجز للرياح  والأتربة بين القطع الزراعية وتلقى بظل كبير نظرا لإرتفعها؛ قد يصل لـ 12  متر.- يستخرج منها سماد أيضاً
(5)
:الصناعة
الزيت: لأن ورقها يحتوى على نسبة 40 % من زيت يضاهي زيت الزيتون
الورق: من خشب جزع الشجرة.وقود: من الزيت والخشب
النسيج: خشب الشجرة المميز يساعد في صناعة ألياف معينه تستخدم في النسيج
مشروبات: تقوم بعض الشركات الأسيوية بصناعة مشروب منعش مثل المشروبات الغازية
مستحضرات التجميل: من الزيوت وتطحن بعض الأجزاء لصناعة بودرة تجميل
*

----------


## الرايقة

* 			 			و لها فوائد كبيره مثل


1- إن أوراقها غنية المحتوى من (البيتاكاروتين) و (فيتامين أ و ج) والحديد  والبروتين والبوتاسيوم والفسفور، وهي تشكل غذاء متكاملا في بعض مناطق  أفريقيا، وتستخدم الأوراق أيضا كمكمل غذائي لمصابي مرض نقص المناعة في بعض  بلدان أفريقيا؛ وذلك لما تحويه من نسبة عالية من الفيتامينات.

2- يستخدم مسحوق الأوراق بعد تجفيفها كتوابل تضاف للوجبات الغذائية.

3- كما أثبتت التجارب أن إضافة أوراق المورينجا إلى غذاء النساء المرضعات  أدى إلى زيادة إدرار الحليب لديهن، وعصير الأوراق يخفض ضغط الدم العالي،  وهو فعّال في إدرار البول.

4- وتحتوي الأوراق على سبعة أضعاف فيتامين (ج) الموجود في البرتقال، وثلاثة  أضعاف محتوى الموز من البوتاسيوم، وأربعة أضعاف ما يحتوية الحليب من  الكالسيوم، وأربعة أضعاف محتوى الجزر من فيتامين (أ) وضعفا محتوى الحليب من  البروتين.

5- أما السيقان فتستخدم كحطب وقود في المجتمعات الريفية.

6- وينتج اللحاء مادة صمغية تستخدم في بعض الصناعات الدوائية، وتستخدم أيضا في علاج الإسهال.

7- أما جذور المورينجا، فهي علاج للروماتيزم في بعض المناطق. 		


*

----------


## الرايقة

*طريقة استخدام المورينجا
-------------------------------

اوراق المورينجا المطحونه متوفره في عبوات 60 مللي 60 جنيه للعبوه.
و طريقه التحضير ملعقه شاي علي كوب من الماء و يغلي علي النار جيدا ثم يترك 10 دقائق و يشرب.
يمكن اضافه سكر او عسل نحل.

*******************

معلومات عامة عن المورينجا
--------------------------------
منذ الثوره الصناعيه 1860بدأت الحياه تسير بأيقاع سريع و حاول الانسان مسايره هذا الايقاع بشتي الطرق.
و مع مطلع كل شمس جديده كانت الرفاهيه تزداد و تنتشر بصوره رهيبه.
ظهرت الصناعات الدوائيه في تلك الاثناء و لسنا ننكر ما قدمته من نفع و خير  للبشريه...و لن نتجاوز اذا قلنا انه علي مقدار ما كانت المنفعه كانت  الخسائر...

فلقد تدني الجهاز المناعي للجسم و ظهرت بعض الادويه و العقاقير التي تعالج  علاجا وقتيا بل عالجت بعض الغقاقير امراضا و اعراضا فينا علي حساب امراض  اخري ظهرت بعد العلاج.

ليست هنا دعوه للعوده الي عصر الكهف و لكن لناخذ من التكنولوجيا و التقدم ما هو مفيد و ننبذ ما هو ضار..

شجره المورينجا او الشجره المعجزه او شجره البان ( غصن البان ) كما يطلق عليها بالعربيه.

***
*

----------


## الرايقة

*
اوراق وزهور شجرة المورينجا


شتلات المورينج
ا
*

----------


## الرايقة

*
 




*

----------


## الرايقة

*
 




*

----------


## الرايقة

*اتمني ان اكون قدمت ما يرضي طموحكم 
وبالفعل شجرة مميزة وقيمة
*

----------

